
Tackling Age Discrimination in Silicon Valley - mcone
https://www.wired.com/story/surviving-as-an-old-in-the-tech-world?mobile
======
CalChris
When I was on the other side of the coin, I was working for a particular
company. A significantly older guy, like really freaking old, showed up in the
cubicle one day, a contractor. I was pretty much the gang leader and
instigator of any crimes in the nearby vicinity. So when we were going out to
lunch, I dropped by and asked if he wanted to tag along. He thought for a
second and said sure.

He had the best stories. He was a sailor and had raced the Boston Bermuda
race. He had a lifetime winning streak over William F Buckley. He taught
celestial navigation. He'd been a dresser for Rudolph Nureyev. Absolutely the
best stories.

He was dead 6 months later from prostate cancer he already had. One of the
most outstanding characters I've ever met in the Valley.

